# Wristwatch worn by Dean in Rebel Without a Cause?



## stevemcqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey everybody,

Today I have a question with which no one may know the answer. But I just had to ask. Does anyone know what wristwatch James Dean wore in Rebel Without a Cause? Looks to me like a black face small diameter simple watch worn on a leather strap (as was in style back in the day). I would like to possibly add one to my collection if I could just find out what type of watch it is. I did a bit of google searching but didn't turn up much. Thanks for your input! :-!


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

picture


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I found this picture from the set of 'Rebel Without a Cause'.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

nsmike said:


> I found this picture from the set of 'Rebel Without a Cause'.


So it's a black dialed tonneau with only even numbers. Hint #1 and I'd already bet it's a Hamilton.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

I am at school right now so I will skim Rebel and look for better screenshots on the DVD tonight. Thanks so far for your input. I hope it is a Hamilton because that means I might actually be able to afford it.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, you don't have to go vintage to get this Hamilton Jazzmaster Tonneau. Well priced, too.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 40s elgin the exact same shape w wire lugs which it looks like may be on the watch in pic. but I agree its probably Hamilton


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for replies so far. Also found this pic:

http://theselvedgeyard.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/annex-dean-james_nrfpt_361.jpg

Haven't watched Rebel yet as I have been busy with school but I do plan to soon. I have looked through several of my Dean books but haven't found a really good picture. I might send an email to the James Dean foundation/ business and see what they know. In the meantime I'll keep doing the odd google search.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

stevemcqueen I sent you an email on a possibility.


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think it's a Hamilton. I surveyed all models and couldn't find a tonneau case with even numerals, let alone a black dial.

For kicks, I found a few more pics of Dean wearing a watch. The one where he's wearing a T-shirt looks like the same watch as the first above. BTW, he'd be turning 80 in about two weeks if still alive.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the further replies. I emailed the James Dean museum/ gallery to see what they have to say. Hopefully they get back to me.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

The Robert has the correct dial, black with even numbers, but the case lugs are wrong. My research shows that up to 1955 black dial tonneau style case were available on the Brandon, Myron, Robert, and Turner. Hamilton would personalize dials so I would think getting a Robert dial in anothe case was doable.


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

I suspect Dean's watch in the film was another brand: perhaps Elgin, Waltham, Bulova, Omega, Longines, etc. Here's a Bulova that looks right except for dial color:










The Hamiltons mentioned above are unlikely candidates. The Robert is a rectangular case, not tonneau, so its dial would not fit in a tonneau case. The Brandon, Myron, and Turner can barely be called tonneau, as the curve is very slight - - certainly less than the curve of Dean's watch in the top photo.

A redialed Robert:










A Brandon:










A Myron:










A Turner:


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

The 1952 Hamilton cataloge, posted on another watch forum, shows the Robert with a dial just like the Bulova. With Hamilton, advertising the ability to personalize a watch dial, a nonstandard dial is a least in the realm of possibility. Thats why Hamilton presentation watches are so common. I will admit that another brand, even a Swiss one, is a better possibility.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think with the available photographs that I have seen thus far it may be pretty near impossible to identify the exact watch. Anyway, I just got a great deal on a Hamilton Dodson reproduction. While not really even close to what the Dean watch probably was, it has a nice vintage style and a modern ETA movement. That works for me.


----------



## Johnny Rocket (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not sure on the "Rebel Watch" but I do know what watch James Dean was wearing at the time of his death in CA.

James Dean's watch—the one he was wearing at the time of his death in 9/30/1955 was a (14K case) "Le Coultre Powermatic Nautilus." This watch is in the possession of his cousin, Marcus Winslow of Fairmount, Indiana. In fact the Winslow's still own the house Jimmy grew up in.

Sometimes this watch will be on exhibit/loan from the family (for limited periods of time) at the Fairmount Historical Museum, Fairmount Indiana.

Johnny Rocket


----------



## Fantasyvoyager (Feb 10, 2010)

Rebel watch was a Westclox Wrist Ben. A perfectly acceptable watch for a young man to wear at that time, in the US. Remember he was in Character while taking most of those promo shots.


----------



## Johnny Rocket (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone has any further information on Dean's watch? Has anyone gone to the Fairmount, Indiana Museum to see the watch that is on display there?

Johnny R.


----------



## 4NCARGUY (Apr 15, 2011)

In the photo of Dean's wrist, that watch seems to have different lugs than those shown on the Le Coultre Powermatic Nautilus that has been suggested.
After Dean's death, a listing of his possessions included a round, gold, black faced Le Coultre wristwatch. It's noted that this watch was missing the strap.


----------



## Johnny Rocket (Jul 2, 2011)

*













Here is a CHALLENGE for you all.
*







What is the style, and or model and date (year of manufacture) of this 18K Le Coultre watch in the James Dean image here? This is the exact watch he was wearing at the time of his death in Sept. 1955.

Johnny R.


----------



## dgf67 (Jan 11, 2012)

I started to look but then i saw this...










Dean's lucky watch is one of the most important personal artifacts of James Dean left in existence, and we can only conclude that the bidding will be energetic.

The gold-filled pocket watch was manufactured by Standard Watch Co., which appears on the porcelain dial, with an Elgin movement (serial number 3071580). The back of the watch is detailed in a machined spiral pattern, with no markings or engraving. The cover bears James Dean's engraved initials.

Now i want one like it!!


----------



## Johnny Rocket (Jul 2, 2011)

*







I think the James Dean watch which he was wearing at the time of his death on 9/30/55 is now from the Le Coultre "I" Reserve Power Indicator, sweep second hand model lugs, and not from the "S" Reserve Power Indicator model lugs as shown in the earlier image.

Johnny R.*


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Johnny Rocket said:


> I'm not sure on the "Rebel Watch" but I do know what watch James Dean was wearing at the time of his death in CA.
> 
> James Dean's watch-the one he was wearing at the time of his death in 9/30/1955 was a (14K case) "Le Coultre Powermatic Nautilus." This watch is in the possession of his cousin, Marcus Winslow of Fairmount, Indiana. In fact the Winslow's still own the house Jimmy grew up in.
> 
> ...


Wow, it seems that Dean and me have had something in common.


----------

